# fluval wifi controller worth it?



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Is the fluval wifi controller for the Fluval fresh and planted 2.0 LED light worth it? 

Does anyone have this device? 










Thanks.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't have it, but from what I have read they are not very fun to work with (then again, neither is the power button on the light. And I do have the light).
The biggest issue I know of with the Wi-Fi is tied to it creating it's own WiFi network (I think that's what I remember), then you having to connect to that network to access the functions.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi SpaceLord,

The basic stock Fluval F&P 2.0 has no timer and will not ramp the light intensity up an down automatically, just manually. Fluval does make a 'Wi-Fi LED Controller' for about $85 that allows an IPhone or Android Phone to control the LED Light. It really isn't an issue for me, I use a split photoperiod and run all of my light fixtures on a digital timer.

BTW, *Ken's Fish has all Fluval products on sale*, 15% off including the Fresh & Plant 2.0 LED fixture and WiFi Controller, *Coupon Code:* *fluval* Hope this helps! -Roy


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Before you invest in a controller, determine if that additional control is going to make a big enough difference in your system to justify the cost of the controller. 

If you can control things about as well for a couple of dollar investment in a timer, then I'd say save your money.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

What if your wifi goes down? Just me but I don't want my tank on the inter webs.


----------



## Waterski (May 4, 2015)

Yeah what if wifi goes down? And is it really needed? 
I find keeping things constant makes for a very stable tank; could also be that Im lazy lol


----------



## Shakes (Jun 11, 2016)

I have it on my 30 gallon long (36" model) I like it and think it is worth it because you can add a second light to it and control them separately (at no added cost). So you kind of get a two for one deal. I plan on adding a second tank so it will save me money in the long term. People who look at my tank really like the cloud feature that raises and lowers the brightness automatically. It gives it a more natural look IMHO. Is it a little odd by having its own wifi? YES. Is it difficult to change over? - No. I found programming relatively easy after watching the video on how to program. it shows a graphical display of when it is on and off and at what light intensity. It is fairly quick and relatively painless to programand I don't mess with it that much that it really becomes an issue. Are there better lights with better controllers in the market? YES but this one is good enough for my tastes and the price was less expensive than some of the more advanced lights.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I've kept fish for quite a long time. Maybe I'm just getting old, but Never once have I looked at my tank, and specifically the light, and thought geeze its hard to touch that switch (which I never touch anyway thanks to timers).....if only there was a way to complicate this and allow me to turn stuff on and off from further away!. If you've really got money to spare and are looking for a new toy, why not another tank?!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

lksdrinker said:


> I've kept fish for quite a long time. Maybe I'm just getting old, but Never once have I looked at my tank, and specifically the light, and thought geeze its hard to touch that switch (which I never touch anyway thanks to timers).....if only there was a way to complicate this and allow me to turn stuff on and off from further away!. If you've really got money to spare and are looking for a new toy, why not another tank?!


You are a man/women after my own heart!!:smile2:


----------



## dsquared (May 25, 2016)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi SpaceLord,
> 
> The basic stock Fluval F&P 2.0 has no timer and will not ramp the light intensity up an down automatically, just manually. Fluval does make a 'Wi-Fi LED Controller' for about $85 that allows an IPhone or Android Phone to control the LED Light. It really isn't an issue for me, I use a split photoperiod and run all of my light fixtures on a digital timer.
> 
> BTW, *Ken's Fish has all Fluval products on sale*, 15% off including the Fresh & Plant 2.0 LED fixture and WiFi Controller, *Coupon Code:* *fluval* Hope this helps! -Roy


Thanks for the kensfish heads up. I just ordered the 36-48 2.0


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

ichy said:


> What if your wifi goes down? Just me but I don't want my tank on the inter webs.


Most likely it works the same way as the bluefish controller I use.

Your handheld device connects to their server as you change things in the app the settings are stored on the server. The server calls for your device or vice versa when settings are changed and the latest settings are loaded to the rom on the controller connected to the lighting. Should your internet connection fail the device will use the latest settings downloaded in its own rom.

At least I hope it works the same way with the fluval, would be pretty stupid otherwise


----------



## OskyVill (Sep 3, 2016)

*How to RESET the wifi Controller?*

Someone changes the password of my Fluval Wifi Controller and now I can't log in the app. I tried to disconnect several days, delete the app and then try again but it doesn't work... I can't log inside the app. And Hagen and Fluval don't give me any response...


----------



## mettadas (Sep 26, 2016)

Immortal1 said:


> The biggest issue I know of with the Wi-Fi is tied to it creating it's own WiFi network (I think that's what I remember), then you having to connect to that network to access the functions.


This is actually a good thing, and several other posters have hinted at why as they shared their concerns. If it creates it's own network, then it is never on YOUR network, and never has Internet access. This keeps it safe from being remotely hacked, and keeps your network safe from have a hacked device on it.

I'd like to know a bit more about how the password is managed however. You don't want your neighbor noticing a new network and playing around with it.

Frank.


----------



## laperla3 (May 25, 2017)

Anyone know if there is another type of wireless controller that would work with the fluval 2.0?

I have noticed the amazon price is down to around $55 for these though.

J.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Technically any "LED strip" type controller will work w/ it.. W/ some DIY..
Problem is finding one w/ WIFI and program-ability and then "modding" your expensive light.. 
$55 is more in line w/ what it should be..
you can really start at the end rather than the beginning..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/1009705-hacking-fluval-fresh-plant-2-0-led-light.html


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have two of the lights, and i have purchased the wifi controller. I think there is room for MUCH improvement (like being able to use it away from home), but all in all, it's worth it. I like having the automation on itto use it. Again, lots of improvements for this device would be useful.


----------



## davecwc (Nov 22, 2017)

Just got the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 and the Wifi module for a couple weeks. So far so good. Read some reviews about the wifi module and many are not positive. As long as the user understands what this is than it should work fine. The light was designed to be able to work with functions only practical to program with an external app. The programming needs a little bit of time to for the user to learn and understand but curious fiddling can fix everything. Set it up left the touch switch at red position and done with the iffy touch button. 

Worth it or not? The total set cost a little over US$200 so it's not super costly for a 32W LED light. And, the wifi programming with the automatically setting compliments the led light.


----------



## Psh (Jan 20, 2013)

I have been fussing with getting the right lighting for my 125G planted freshwater tank for several years and tried different solutions. I finally switched to the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 starting with one to see how it would work. I was thrilled to see the benefits it had on my plants, some responding within a few days to the better light. I added the second half shortly after that and bought the Wifi controller. Like others have said, it is a little finicky in the setup and there is very little in the way of instructions, but it wasn't that bad and I was up and running within a 30 minutes or so. I wasn't really expecting the ramping up and down of the lighting to be that big of a deal, but it has a very nice effect and seeing the variation in both the coloring of the fish and plants as the light changes is both much more interesting and calming. While there are DIY solutions for LED Wifi controllers, the Fluval Wifi controller is pretty easy to work with once you get the hang of it. I don't know if it would make sense if I had the tank in my basement or a location where wasn't spending a significant amount of time, but in the living room where the tank is the centerpiece and frequent topic of conversation, the Wifi controller is worth the money.


----------

